# eselect und eigene Profiles

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

wie bekomme ich 

```
eselect profile list
```

 dazu, mir meine selbst erstellen Profile anzuzeigen?

Viele Grüße

Thomas

EDIT: zusätzlich zu den System-Profiles.  :Wink: 

----------

## mv

...indem Du einen Bug-Report/Feature-Request schreibst   :Wink: 

Im Moment wird anscheinend nur /usr/portage/profile/profile.desc ausgelesen und nicht /etc/portage/profile/profile.desc, wie es vielleicht sein sollte...

----------

## LinuxTom

Ja. Ist leider im eselect-Profile-Modul hart kodiert drin.  :Sad:  Aber vielleicht kennt der eine oder Andere ja 'ne einfachere Lösung, als das Modul neu zu schreiben.

Und so etwas wie ein Profile-Creator wäre auch nicht schlecht, mit dem man seine eigenen kaskadierten Profile erzeugen/managen kann.

----------

